# How many hours sleep do you get per night?



## Kristina

*How many hours sleep do you get per night?*​
<1 hrs (I'm an insomniac) 30.87%1-2 hrs 41.16%3-4 hrs 144.06%5-6 hrs 11433.04%7-8 hrs 18653.91%9-10 hrs 205.80%11+ hrs (I sleep all dayyy errrryday) basically you're a bum.41.16%


----------



## Kristina

I've always been quite a light sleeper and before I started lifting, I'd be quite happy with 5-6 hours.

Nowadays, sleep is military operation for me haha. I aim for a solid 7-8 hours (particularly now that I've recently started training twice a day)... so I'm usually chilling in bed by about 8-9pm (to get up for morning training sesh at 6am). I literally feel like I'm an old granny sometimes but I LOVE it. That feeling; recovery, growth, enough rest, waking up before the alarm... so underrated! :thumb:

What do you guys go for?


----------



## mattyhunt

Try and aim for 8. Usually get about 6.5-7 to get up for morning cardio

I have days where I think fvck it and do get a good 8 hours


----------



## AlexB18

I have twins so jobs need doing around the house before I even think about food let alone sleep :lol: I get 7 if im lucky most of the time its closer to 5 but I do get up at 5am to train so that's part of the reason


----------



## BoomTime

7-8, up at 6am for cardio and in bed by 10 most nights, i am not one to stay in bed i hate it, depends on who im waking up next to though and if they have the abillity to keep me in bed


----------



## MRSTRONG

i have severe sleep apnea so an hours sleep is a good sleep .


----------



## SK50

Insomnia sufferer. I would love to get 7 - 8, but I just keep waking up constantly - have done for years. Unfortunately for me the sleep I get is in direct proportion to my Z-drug intake


----------



## bail

5 hours max sh!t really

Took that dy gh blast think I'm gonna bounce between that and Zops


----------



## PurpleOnes

This kind of suprised me I mean the poll results I try to stay always in the 8+ hours of sleep. It does not happend everytime.

If your not natty you can get away with less sleep? I'm asking because there are a lot of votes in the 5-6 hours category.


----------



## DanishM

Heavy insomnia here! I want to get 8-9 hours, but realistically I'm getting 4-5 hours sleep a day and then more in the weekends (10-12hrs)


----------



## seandog69

i get bouts of insomnia and its currently in fck you phase, sunday night i had 4 hrs sleep and mon i had 3, went to the gym on tue at 6am and stayed awake all day then wed night i had 13 hrs sleep lol


----------



## Big ape

6-8 depends... in this heat ive been getting probably close to 5


----------



## FelonE1

I go bed about 11 and get up at 5a.m......sleep? It's overrated mate


----------



## IGotTekkers

Between 2 and 4 hours. Last night I had 1 hour. Was up till half 5 working on the website and then up at half 6 with the kids.

Sleep is for wimps :lol:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

i would have chosen between 8-9 hours, but theres no option for it.

love my sleep, and because im self employed i dont get up till around 9:00. :sleeping:


----------



## DC1

In try to get 7 - 8 hours.

In bed for 9ish and up at 5am to go to the gym before work.

Its easy just now with the light mornings but the winter will be hell!


----------



## 1manarmy

Not enough tbh! I go to bed arround 10pm and sleep at 11! I honestly feel my smart phone has ruined my sleep cus I look at that rather than sit n watch a programme on tele which is further away from my face! I sleep arround 7.5 hours every night


----------



## 31205

I'm working 12 hr shifts 6am-6pm so finishing work, having food, training about 8-9ish, home, shake&cottage cheese, shower, bed. Hot as hell though at moment and my 4 month old being a right pain so I bet I get 4 hours a night, maybe less. Also cos I train later and drinking water in gym, I'm up for a **** twice in the night then up for work at 5am.


----------



## PurpleOnes

Sleep is not overrated come on guys I feel like **** if I do not get 7-8 hours of sleep.

At first I do not feel it but it adds up and one morning I may even sleep past my alarm clock so I make sure I get my sleep.

Try to fit in a nap if your lacking with your sleep.


----------



## PurpleOnes

1manarmy said:


> Not enough tbh! I go to bed arround 10pm and sleep at 11! I honestly feel my smart phone has ruined my sleep cus I look at that rather than sit n watch a programme on tele which is further away from my face! I sleep arround 7.5 hours every night


I had a habit of looking at my phone prior to sleep and read afterwards that it really messes up with getting to that sleeping state if you use electronics prior to sleep.

I quit that habit and I look at my phone prior to my sleep only to set my alarm clock up. :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy

PurpleOnes said:


> I had a habit of looking at my phone prior to sleep and read afterwards that it really messes up with getting to that sleeping state if you use electronics prior to sleep.
> 
> I quit that habit and I look at my phone prior to my sleep only to set my alarm clock up. :thumb:


I'm gonna start doing the same thing


----------



## a.notherguy

usually between 6 and 10 depending on what time i go to bed and whether me and the missus go straight to sleep or not.


----------



## nWo

It's less about quantity and more about quality for me. I can get about 5-6 hours of quality sleep and feel refreshed, or I can spend 8 hours sleeping but wake up feeling shít because I never really fell into a deep sleep. At the moment though, in this heat, starting to forget what it's like to wake up feeling refreshed, fúcking insomnia.


----------



## Kristina

1manarmy said:


> I honestly feel my smart phone has ruined my sleep cus I look at that rather than sit n watch a programme on tele


THIS used to be a mega issue for me. I mean mega.

Now... what I do is get into bed, might flick through a few things for 5 mins and then just play podcasts (put the phone face-down) and just listen to streaming podcasts with eyes closed. It's been a godsend.... because I can't EVER remember what the hell the podcast was even about when I wake up haha..


----------



## Abc987

Since being on test I sleep a lot less, but I don't feel tired like I did before. I'm a lot lighter sleeper too, although the weather doesn't help


----------



## EpicSquats

I usually get about 8 hours, should really get 9 for being max. refreshed in the morning.


----------



## Fortis

i go to bed about 12/1am and wake up when ever. Think I need to stop it though as I feel worse for it as some days I wont wake up until 10-11am, to wake up any earlier I have to set an alarm.


----------



## Echo

At the moment when I'm doing nothing - (Education or Work) - I usually get into bed about 10pm/11pm but watch Movies/TV Shows on my laptop in bed until like 3am-4am :mellow:

But because I don't have to do anything, I can stay in bed for how long I want. But it bugs me when I wake up at like 2 in the afternoon, feels like I've wasted a day 

In the winter, I'm a much better sleeper. Sleeping by 12/1, and up by 9


----------



## SwAn1

IGotTekkers said:


> Between 2 and 4 hours. Last night I had 1 hour. Was up till half 5 working on the website and then up at half 6 with the kids.
> 
> Sleep is for wimps :lol:


(No Delboy)


----------



## Cojocaru

Work days 6 hrs

Day off 8/9 hrs


----------



## Stephen9069

i get between 5-6 hours broken sleep got a 1 year old who likes to let the whole street know when hes awake and hungry lol


----------



## timbear84

Has to be 7-8hrs otherwise i dont function or will do for a few days and crash


----------



## Peace frog

About six but it's a very deep six,always a very deep sleeper


----------



## vetran

many a time have i stayed awake all night waiting for her to go for a pee then try it on lol


----------



## Adam7969

2 on a bad night, 6 on a good.


----------



## T100

kristina said:


> I've always been quite a light sleeper and before I started lifting, I'd be quite happy with 5-6 hours.
> 
> Nowadays, sleep is military operation for me haha. I aim for a solid 7-8 hours (particularly now that I've recently started training twice a day)... so I'm usually chilling in bed by about 8-9pm (to get up for morning training sesh at 6am). I literally feel like I'm an old granny sometimes but I LOVE it. That feeling; recovery, growth, enough rest, waking up before the alarm... so underrated! :thumb:
> 
> What do you guys go for?


I'd be happy with 5 hours straight, my little girl constantly comes into my side of the bed for cuddles all hours of the feckin morning then pushes me so I'm just hanging on the edge, can't remember last time I got a straight 7 hours, 7 years maybe haha


----------



## Dan94

Normally 6-7, 8 if im lucky and manage to fall asleep early


----------



## tuktuk

Im pretty lucky in that i have no real rush to get to the office so i dont set an alarm and can wake up whenever my body is ready. Used to hate being woken by an alarm, then hit snooze for the next 20mins lol.

Normally asleep for 11pm and wake up between half 8 and 9.

For some reason always wake up earlier on weekends ? P's me off!


----------



## ConP

10 when fat off season 3-4 when a couple weeks out from a show.


----------



## IC1

At the moment I average around 7 or 8 hours a night. This may well change with 24/7 shift work being in the not too distant future for me!


----------



## Jaseb87

Damn I never get solid sleep  I have naps, I normally go to bed at 8am and up at 12 then nap from 6-8 then nap at work too like 3-5


----------



## sciatic

My vote was 7-8hrs sleep. But, I get disturbed frequently as my wife insists the bed room T.V stays on as she needs the sound on to sleep...So unfair! :sad: I think I need to man up and.........Move out lol


----------



## Jaseb87




----------



## sciatic

@ Jaseb87 Class mate... :devil2:


----------



## husaberg

3 or 4 hours in a single go is a result for me most nights i get maybe a couple then another hour once i have been up and about so probably 3 is average..would love to sleep like i used to


----------



## DutchTony

Roughly 6 hours. 3am-9am.


----------



## Jaseb87

sciatic said:


> @ Jaseb87 Class mate... :devil2:


Smokey Dave sent me that when I was talking to him about my first jab myself Tuesday, I was kinda having a panic attack, made me laugh then I was all good!


----------



## SK50

Lying in bed right now. Again. Had 10mg zolpidem, feel drunk, but still I can't sleep. Same **** for years I've tried every drug going (prescribed mostly) AFAIK. Including a diaezepam/xanax rollercoaster. I think I am doomed. Argh. I probably won't remember this post in the morning then feel all embarrassed about it when I get up tomorrow.

TBh I am not a fan of psych/sleep meds - it makes me feel weak and cowadice. But I'm desperate. Who has been in my issue and solved it? My problem is work stress/related anxiety making me unable to sleep. I lay in bed fearing the worst, and when I do sleep I end up kicking out of a nightmare - every frigging 30 minutes. I rarely get into REM sleep and the dark circles under my eyes are starting to show it.

My psych has offered me agomelatine which looks interesting - a melatonin based 'anti depressant' which you take before bed.

Anyone got any ideas?

(Sorry if this goes off topic a bit)


----------



## sciatic

SK50 said:


> Lying in bed right now. Again. Had 10mg zolpidem, feel drunk, but still I can't sleep. Same **** for years I've tried every drug going (prescribed mostly) AFAIK. Including a diaezepam/xanax rollercoaster. I think I am doomed. Argh. I probably won't remember this post in the morning then feel all embarrassed about it when I get up tomorrow.
> 
> TBh I am not a fan of psych/sleep meds - it makes me feel weak and cowadice. But I'm desperate. Who has been in my issue and solved it? My problem is work stress/related anxiety making me unable to sleep. I lay in bed fearing the worst, and when I do sleep I end up kicking out of a nightmare - every frigging 30 minutes. I rarely get into REM sleep and the dark circles under my eyes are starting to show it.
> 
> My psych has offered me agomelatine which looks interesting - a melatonin based 'anti depressant' which you take before bed.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> (Sorry if this goes off topic a bit)


Not gone off topic at all mate. I haven't really got any suggestions tbh, sounds like you have some deep down issues that are obviously effecting your sleep. It's unreal the meds you have and still are taking are not knocking you out cold! How far have you gone to try and rectify this on going problem? I hope that I don't come across as thick f*ck, what I mean is for example - Have you tried, hypnotherapy, therapist, acupuncture for sleep disorders and so on? I really do feel for you, as I cannot experience a solid and sound sleep. But, I'm not as bad as you as my meds do knock me out when I'm desperate.


----------



## SK50

sciatic said:


> Not gone off topic at all mate. I haven't really got any suggestions tbh, sounds like you have some deep down issues that are obviously effecting your sleep. It's unreal the meds you have and still are taking are not knocking you out cold! How far have you gone to try and rectify this on going problem? I hope that I don't come across as thick f*ck, what I mean is for example - Have you tried, hypnotherapy, therapist, acupuncture for sleep disorders and so on? I really do feel for you, as I cannot experience a solid and sound sleep. But, I'm not as bad as you as my meds do knock me out when I'm desperate.


Thanks man, I appreciate that reply. I have sought both professional help and spent several thousand on psychiatry for this issue (2 years). I have also self medicated.

My biggest mistake was trenbolone. The other day, I bagged up 50g of the stuf (over £700) ready to throw into the bin or burn it. It will give me a sense of relief to destroy it. Although I have praised it in the past on this forum, I consider it to be the biggest contributor to my nervous beakdowns (of which I've had 3 major ones in one year and did a disappearing act). This is all getting a bit honest now and like I say I'll probably regret posting this even though its an anonymous forum.

I can tell you one thing though. Genuine, legitimate long term insomnia = insanity in the making.

I have not tried much alternative therapy. But, soon I am paying to go to a london sleep clinic where I stay overnight and hopefully I get some recommendation out of it.

Fact is, I own my own business - it's fast growing and is highly stressful. I don't handle stress well - I don't like being the frontman and I can't let go of a problem and it fuels my insomnia. Right now I'm typing on the laptop while my girlfriend sleeps.

Unfortunately, I built tolerance to both antihistamines, benzos and z-drugs. I have a decent regime to minimise their usage and prevent withdrawal but right now this 10mg ambien is making me type stupid **** but simply isn't putting me asleep.

I have tried it all - antihistamines, benzos, z-drugs, amitriptyline, seroquel, pregabalin, phenibut, loads more I think.

I think my issue is circumstacial and if I wasn't running this business I wouldn't have the issue.

I'm looking for a magic bullet when what I really need is a change of lifestyle that suits my personality


----------



## sciatic

SK50 said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate that reply. I have sought both professional help and spent several thousand on psychiatry for this issue (2 years). I have also self medicated.
> 
> My biggest mistake was trenbolone. The other day, I bagged up 50g of the stuf (over £700) ready to throw into the bin or burn it. It will give me a sense of relief to destroy it. Although I have praised it in the past on this forum, I consider it to be the biggest contributor to my nervous beakdowns (of which I've had 3 major ones in one year and did a disappearing act). This is all getting a bit honest now and like I say I'll probably regret posting this even though its an anonymous forum.
> 
> I can tell you one thing though. Genuine, legitimate long term insomnia = insanity in the making.
> 
> I have not tried much alternative therapy. But, soon I am paying to go to a london sleep clinic where I stay overnight and hopefully I get some recommendation out of it.
> 
> Fact is, I own my own business - it's fast growing and is highly stressful. I don't handle stress well - I don't like being the frontman and I can't let go of a problem and it fuels my insomnia. Right now I'm typing on the laptop while my girlfriend sleeps.
> 
> Unfortunately, I built tolerance to both antihistamines, benzos and z-drugs. I have a decent regime to minimise their usage and prevent withdrawal but right now this 10mg ambien is making me type stupid **** but simply isn't putting me asleep.
> 
> I have tried it all - antihistamines, benzos, z-drugs, amitriptyline, seroquel, pregabalin, phenibut, loads more I think.
> 
> I think my issue is circumstacial and if I wasn't running this business I wouldn't have the issue.
> 
> I'm looking for a magic bullet when what I really need is a change of lifestyle that suits my personality


Don't regret it mate, your just off loading and although there are some cruel and at times humorous folks on here, they don't really understand or matter in your life and situation. It's good you have the balls to off load and every now again someone else picks up and empathises with your current situation, that just so happens to be me for one and I'm sure there are many others out there too.

Now, you've scared me which is ironic of all nights lol. My day has been a very strange adventure. Ok, first off I'm 48 and not new to the bodybuilding game and the taking of PED's. I now on prescribed TRT. I have, only yesterday ordered my TREN e. I have never taken this but done so much research on this compound I cannot find a reason NOT to take it. Then you come along and write it off as some kind of a no go drug lol. I'm honestly a little disturbed lol. To finish my weird day off mate, I ended up in A+E earlier tonight with palpitations, chest pains and dizziness. It all come down to working very long hours and a lack of SLEEP lol....And here we are chatting about the very problem...And, look at the time lol!!


----------



## SK50

sciatic said:


> Don't regret it mate, your just off loading and although there are some cruel and at times humorous folks on here, they don't really understand or matter in your life and situation. It's good you have the balls to off load and every now again someone else picks up and empathises with your current situation, that just so happens to be me for one and I'm sure there are many others out there too.
> 
> Now, you've scared me which is ironic of all nights lol. My day has been a very strange adventure. Ok, first off I'm 48 and not new to the bodybuilding game and the taking of PED's. I now on prescribed TRT. I have, only yesterday ordered my TREN e. I have never taken this but done so much research on this compound I cannot find a reason NOT to take it. Then you come along and write it off as some kind of a no go drug lol. I'm honestly a little disturbed lol. To finish my weird day off mate, I ended up in A+E earlier tonight with palpitations, chest pains and dizziness. It all come down to working very long hours and a lack of SLEEP lol....And here we are chatting about the very problem...And, look at the time lol!!


Thank you again. I expected to turn the laptop off after this post then worry about it til morning expecting to delete it after seeing how cringeworthy it was. Cheers for the reassurance.

Regarding the tren. I am only one opinion among many. I don't think it's a good drug to use if you have a career where you have to put on a suit and do face to face meetings. If I was a manual working then I'd probably give it another go. Many of my past posts have advocated tren, because it does work. But I'm on a learning curve too just like anyone else. But, it really does affect me mentally and physically. I think me more so than others. I do admit to being a bit of a drama queen though with sides - but still, tren is not for me.

Oh yeah, all 3 sets of bloods I did on tren (1 of them was only on 75mg a week) came back with white blood cells close to zero. Heavily neutropenic. I think I have a weird reaction to it.

All of my tren is wedinos tested 100%

I wanted to love the drug and spent nearly a year trying to get it right on and off. I tried so many UGLs then eventually alpha pharma parabolin. Holy **** is that stuff strong. 76mg of that stuff was equivalent to around 200mg of the other UGLs IMO (and I tried many). A few months later I finally realise I can get the same results but much cleaner with tes, eq, var

I think it's worth a go. Don't let me scare you off. Start low dosage. 150mg a week of good tren is a decent amount IMO (others will tell you otherwise). Don't jump in at 500mg or you may regret it.

I would recommend tren ace instead of E so if you don't like it, then it's gone in 4 days instead of 14.

I just hit up ambien number 2 with melatonin and a nytol. (I'm not allowed to do that - but it's better than being crippled by fatigue in bed all day tomorrow when my gf wants me to go out and do ****) Hopefully you won't hear from me for at least 8 hours!

Talk soon dude.


----------



## sciatic

SK50 said:


> Thank you again. I expected to turn the laptop off after this post then worry about it til morning expecting to delete it after seeing how cringeworthy it was. Cheers for the reassurance.
> 
> Regarding the tren. I am only one opinion among many. I don't think it's a good drug to use if you have a career where you have to put on a suit and do face to face meetings. If I was a manual working then I'd probably give it another go. Many of my past posts have advocated tren, because it does work. But I'm on a learning curve too just like anyone else. But, it really does affect me mentally and physically. I think me more so than others. I do admit to being a bit of a drama queen though with sides - but still, tren is not for me.
> 
> Oh yeah, all 3 sets of bloods I did on tren (1 of them was only on 75mg a week) came back with white blood cells close to zero. Heavily neutropenic. I think I have a weird reaction to it.
> 
> All of my tren is wedinos tested 100%
> 
> I wanted to love the drug and spent nearly a year trying to get it right on and off. I tried so many UGLs then eventually alpha pharma parabolin. Holy **** is that stuff strong. 76mg of that stuff was equivalent to around 200mg of the other UGLs IMO (and I tried many). A few months later I finally realise I can get the same results but much cleaner with tes, eq, var
> 
> I think it's worth a go. Don't let me scare you off. Start low dosage. 150mg a week of good tren is a decent amount IMO (others will tell you otherwise). Don't jump in at 500mg or you may regret it.
> 
> I would recommend tren ace instead of E so if you don't like it, then it's gone in 4 days instead of 14.
> 
> I just hit up ambien number 2 with melatonin and a nytol. (I'm not allowed to do that - but it's better than being crippled by fatigue in bed all day tomorrow when my gf wants me to go out and do ****) Hopefully you won't hear from me for at least 8 hours!
> 
> Talk soon dude.


The good thing is, later when you read these posts you'll realise there is no reason to regret or cringe with regards to writing them. I for one have gained some valuable information. Because I have done so much homework on Tren, I've already fallen in love with this compound. I just hope to reap the rewards with minimum sides!? I have had some feedback about alpha pharma parabolin. I've decided to go with Orbis tren e. The reason (as usual) is that I don't really want to jab e.d or e.o.d. I did think long and hard about the consequences of Enanthate, but thought so what lol. Life is so challenging and it can be fun if you allow it and accept it face on. :beer:

Ok bud talk again soon.


----------



## zasker

always aim for 8hrs... generally in bed by 10:30 and up by 6:30


----------



## Getting-Lean

About 6 hours (broken) very very rare I sleep longer but it's always broken when I do :cursing:


----------



## Mike90

About 6/7 hours if i can. I try to get in bed by 11 and some nights i'll fall straight asleep, others I can be lying there for hours thinking/worrying and get up at 6.30am.

Those days are never usually good and i'll wake up in a bad mood for the day  .


----------



## gradziol

Not enough!!!

Sometimes I think that day should have 26 hours so I can do all I need and get 8 hours of sleep on top of that. I dont even have kids yet :huh:


----------



## Dark sim

5 hours when working

8 hours when off. Could easily do 12, but all that food I gotta consume!

Sometimes I've eaten and gone back to bed, that's nice.


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Mostly getting used to new time zones. Jet lag, bad hotels, no breakfast available all compound into a rough sleep pattern. Get back to the UK and asleep by 19:00 and up at 02:00 Then one week later into another time zone. And it starts all over again! :wacko:


----------



## bail

Bit of commercial weed and a zopi last night sleep improved a lot


----------



## Jaseb87

bail said:


> Bit of commercial weed and a zopi last night sleep improved a lot


Is weed not bad for gains tho? I stopped smoking cause I thought it might stop my gains lol


----------



## bail

Jaseb87 said:


> Is weed not bad for gains tho? I stopped smoking cause I thought it might stop my gains lol


Victor Martinez smokes weed (interview on youtube I'll try find it) and he's petty big,

It lowers cortisol levels and I feel I can train harder the day after lol,

I'll knock it on the head now I'm 12 weeks out though can't risk the appetite after lol


----------



## Davyy

I'm normally asleep by 11/11.30pm, and up at 6am and still always tired! 

I'm starting uni in September though so I'm going to be having atleast 10hrs!


----------



## Guest

When the wifes on . . About 8 hours.


----------



## stevieboy100

need about 6 hours but rarely get more than 2-3 a night through the week

always end up having to catch up on missed sleep over the weekend


----------



## Jaseb87

stevieboy100 said:


> need about 6 hours but rarely get more than 2-3 a night through the week
> 
> always end up having to catch up on missed sleep over the weekend


Yeah same haha


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Naturally 6 hours

When I take load of melatonin 9-10 hours straight (no interruptions)


----------



## Goosh

7-8 with the help of ZMA on training days


----------



## will1

About 5-6hrs when gh , but I buy valium help ne sleep nice get luke 8hrs no wake up or broke sleep


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

In bed around 9:30 and up at 6:00, so that's a good amount of sleep in my book


----------



## ohh_danielson

I try get 8 hours. But I struggle going to bed early lol, always feel like I'm wasting the night away if I'm in bed at like 10 lol!

I don't get up til about 7:45 for work, but usually go to bed just after midnight, if I do manage to get to bed as a sensible time, I usually watch a movie or a tv series, I just don't do early nights lol!!


----------



## Super -ingh

fall asleep by 11.30 and up at 6


----------



## Robhall2805

I work 7 nights in a row then get 7 nights off.

When I am working i finish at 08:00am (which never happens) on a non training day will get home around 09:00/09:30ish get to sleep for about 11:00am and sleep till latest 17:00pm.

On a training day I will finish work go straight to the gym get home for about 11:00am get to sleep at midday and no doubt wake up latest 17:00pm.

On my week off its normally a little more 6-7 hours daily.

Anyone else work nights around here and find it difficult getting to the gym after and getting your eating sorted?


----------



## SK50

Another sleep less night for me even with 10mg zolpidem. Argh... and it's a work morning, great. driving me to lunacy - literally.

I tell you - anyone else having sleeping problems : don't accept benzos or z-drugs from your doc or it will end up in a world of pain  just IME

Looking at london sleep clinic privately -- any have any recommendations on best place to go? Will be paying cash - don't want GP referral

Thanks


----------



## ryda

Around 5-6


----------



## *Ryan*

Id say about 5, mainly because i stay up late then get into work early, bodyclock as it is im up at same time on Saturday and maybe an extra hour on Sunday


----------



## Archaic

Zopiclone aided, I get 6-7hrs per night.


----------



## p.cullen

7-8 hours minimum


----------



## gearchange

I wish I could get a good 7 hours.About 5 hours is all I can manage.


----------



## vinoboxer

8 is my target when working the next day...

Realistically, I've been getting 7 or less which is not good as I'm about sleeping at 3pm!!


----------



## SwAn1

ATM 7-8 at night and one hour the afternoon


----------



## DEADLY

bail said:


> Victor Martinez smokes weed (interview on youtube I'll try find it) and he's petty big,
> 
> It lowers cortisol levels and I feel I can train harder the day after lol,
> 
> I'll knock it on the head now I'm 12 weeks out though can't risk the appetite after lol


Yeah, that's a proper athlete innit ? If you must, simply eat it, you know every spliff equals the damage to the lungs of five ****...


----------



## Dazza

On tren not enough, up half the night sweating.

Luckily I've got some stuff that makes any sleep I do get deeper and more restful.


----------



## bail

DEADLY said:


> Yeah, that's a proper athlete innit ? If you must, simply eat it, you know every spliff equals the damage to the lungs of five ****...


Yes mate Victor martinez is a proper athelte infect one or the best bodybuilders in the world thank you for advice buddy but I think I'll continue to smoke it


----------



## gymspaz

8 or 9 hours


----------



## mygym-mytemple

4-6 on a good night


----------



## Jaseb87

bail said:


> Yes mate Victor martinez is a proper athelte infect one or the best bodybuilders in the world thank you for advice buddy but I think I'll continue to smoke it


I smoked a spliff and I liked it,


----------



## TMTJACE

I normally have 4hours sleep, go to the gym at 3am then when I get back I normall have 3hours. Is this bad?


----------



## Big Man 123

Depends on my libido.


----------



## musclemate

Not enough


----------



## Kristina

TMTJACE said:


> I normally have 4hours sleep, go to the gym at 3am then when I get back I normall have 3hours. Is this bad?


Nope - that's not bad at all - if you're getting good quality sleep cycles, it doesn't matter if you break up your sleep throughout the day.

I WISH I had the ability to 'take naps' like some people can. When I'm awake, that's it... I'm awaaaaaake!


----------



## MySuppCheck

6 - 7 usually, more would be great, but there are literally not enough hours in the day! 9 would probably feel ideal. We've heard some claim they only sleep 2 and feel great...each to their own


----------



## Fortunatus

Usually go to bed 12pm-1am wake up at 6.45am wishing I went to sleep earlier


----------



## Dazza

kristina said:


> I WISH I had the ability to 'take naps' like some people can. When I'm awake, that's it... I'm awaaaaaake!


I can sleep any time, and on any surface.

Once my body want to sleep, i don't get much say in the matter.


----------



## Archaic

Got up at 10am Friday morning, started work at 7pm, got back home to bed at 8am the following morning and could only manage to get 3hrs sleep.

By the time I get home again now at 8am this morning, I will have had 3hrs sleep in 46hrs... Happy days!!

Will be making sure I take 2x Zopis before bed this time though!


----------



## notorious1990

I also work nights 8PM-7AM.

Straight to the gym when i've finished usually 7.30AM. Home for 9AMish. Food, shower and bed for 10.30AM and im usually awake by 4-5PM. sleep quality can vary but quantity is pretty consistant.


----------



## BigKid

I'm quite odd when it comes to sleep, if i get around 4 hours i wake up fresh as a daisy, but if i get more then 4-5 and less than 8 i feel like ****, has to be 8+ for me


----------



## Jaseb87

BigKid said:


> I'm quite odd when it comes to sleep, if i get around 4 hours i wake up fresh as a daisy, but if i get more then 4-5 and less than 8 i feel like ****, has to be 8+ for me


Yeah I'm the same I normally get 4 hours sleep before gym but sometimes I think I'll have another hour then I wake up feeling like crap lol


----------



## ConstantCut

My sleep is shocking to be honest, stress plays a massive part in this for me.


----------



## Marmed

This is one of my problems. I used to be able to sleep at least 8 hours a day but for some reason, my body now wakes up after around 4 to 5 hours of sleep. I can't remember the last time I had full 8 hours of sleep. Is this normal?


----------



## Betts020577

Rest day = around 6 hours sleep

Gym day = around 9 hours sleep because when i get in, Thats me done for the night


----------



## MrLulz

About 4-5 hours a night. Nearly 1am now and I'm up about half seven each day, and I've still got a few hours in me. Only time I get 8 is when I treat myself to an early night by taking a few Temazepam.


----------



## DazUKM

A lot more if spiders didn't come in my house


----------



## GaryMatt

Are we talkin' natty, or does it count if you take stuff?

If melatonin and clonazepam are cool, then its more like 6.


----------



## Ricky12345

Insomniac get 2/3 hours here and there mainly through the day every now and then I go in some kind off coma and sleep for 20 hour periods lol


----------



## Pinky

I sleep like a baby.........................awake every couple of hours lol

Since i worked shifts my body clock is shot. I have trouble switching off even if im mega tired.

I try to be in bed for 10pm 10.30pm latest as my alarm is set for 4.30am for my 5am hour cardio 

When i used to work 6am till 2pm i survived on 4 hours a night


----------



## Goose

about 6 hours.

I get up at 6am for work so **** getting up earlier :lol:


----------



## Benchbum

Apparently ****ing none atm


----------



## Dan94

My sleeping pattern is fúcked atm since becoming unemployed, sleeping around 3-10


----------



## Northern Lass

I have to aim for 8 hours other wise I just feel **** the next day.


----------



## Deppo

6-7 hours tops, but I wake up 3-4 times a night. Shift work and a toddler don't help but I've always been a terrible sleeper. Magnesium helps, melatonin tends to get me to sleep but I wake up a couple of hours later. Have used BSL Growth and all sorts. Used phenibut once but never again. A tiny dose made me lethargic as anything next day. Horrible stuff.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey

I try to aim for 8 but always end up waking a couple times which is so annoying. Going to see if ZMA can help me out a bit as just waking up a couple times is a killer


----------



## funkdocta

Never enough....


----------



## sniper16

6 cant sleep any longer body clock says wake up that's it cant go back to sleep.


----------



## TrenFury

ChunkyMonkey said:


> I try to aim for 8 but always end up waking a couple times which is so annoying. Going to see if ZMA can help me out a bit as just waking up a couple times is a killer


Try Melatonin.


----------



## Bora

i think about 5-6 hours, always wake up about 4-5 times per night for a drink of water , really annoying


----------



## Snake

9 or 10


----------



## MrTwisted

Usually 8 ... tonight about 4


----------



## WilsonR6

Feel like absolute **** and if I do anything boring on less than 8 hours I start falling asleep and can't keep my eyes open

Sometimes sleep for 10+ hours

My girlfriend lives off 3 hours a night for 4-5 nights then sleeps for about 14 hours and repeats - she doesn't feel, look or act tired but once she lies down she's gone and waking her up is hell


----------



## Fletch68

3,4 hours and waking constantly. Nothing works...ZMA, herbal stuff. Just can't sleep.


----------



## Fatboy 23

Same here only thing what works is Valium.


----------



## frankie1905

6-8 depending how loud the Mrs is snoring lol


----------



## DappaDonDave

I've recently purchased a jawbone up24 which records sleep. It's great! Turns out I sleep about 6-7 hours with over 50% being deep sleep.

My wife is at about 30% deep sleep.


----------



## Carbon-12

as much as i can really. going college full time and working part time (between 20-35 hours a week), havent had much time to sleep recently :cursing:


----------



## craze666

5-6h per day during the week


----------



## IronJohnDoe

6-8 when employed

12+ when unemployed:cool2:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Couple of month ago I was getting 5hours tops and felt fresh as a daisy. Now I've become a right lazy fvcker and get like 9, idk what happened lol.


----------



## Da Ned

Anything from 6 and half/7 to 10!


----------



## AllSortsOfGains

not enough


----------



## Heavyassweights

Scott alexander doesnt sleep so neither do i

No1


----------



## Calanthe

8 or 9


----------



## Alfieharley1

AlexB18 said:


> I have twins so jobs need doing around the house before I even think about food let alone sleep :lol: I get 7 if im lucky most of the time its closer to 5 but I do get up at 5am to train so that's part of the reason


I feel your pain I also have twins lol


----------



## captain pancake

Twins here aswell, tbh wasn't untill they were around 3 until things got a lot easier, up until then it was a struggle train consistently or do anything else consistently for that matter! 6 hours btw


----------



## 31205

Past couple of nights, about 2 hrs! Just switched to renvex tren so I'm blaming that! My 10month old still isn't sleeping through, which doesn't help either!!


----------



## UkWardy

Before Clen, 7/8 hours solid.

During Clen, 4/5 hours broken.

I'm so fcking tired...


----------



## QPRsteve13

FelonE said:


> I go bed about 11 and get up at 5a.m......sleep? It's overrated mate


Same as this, a case of getting on with it when tired


----------



## ashmo

Depends, if I'm working 5-6 hours if I'm off 7-8 hours.


----------



## sofiagrou

I've got a weird sleep pattern :blink: I sleep around 7 hours but normally i sleep from 11pm, I wake up every single night at 2am and then I just can fall asleep again around 3am till 8am.


----------



## hometrainer

around 6 on day shift and 4 if i am working nights do have the odd power nap also


----------



## C.Hill

Normally about 7 hours but currently on tren and waking up for hours at a time so probably about 4-5 max! Not good.


----------



## Lotte

I find that how much I need is dependent on my current mood cycle. If I'm happy and loving life then I can function no probs on 6 hours, if I'm a bit stressed or feeling down about something I need 8-9 to be functional


----------



## zyphy

sofiagrou said:


> I've got a weird sleep pattern :blink: I sleep around 7 hours but normally i sleep from 11pm, I wake up every single night at 2am and then I just can fall asleep again around 3am till 8am.


Same haha


----------



## nub

5-6 hours usually and maybe a hour or 2 later in the day.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

C.Hill said:


> Normally about 7 hours but currently on tren and waking up for hours at a time so probably about 4-5 max! Not good.


Ah man same with me. Before it was so easy to nod off again, now i'm awake all fvcking night. I'm taking breaks during my cardio because i'm so tired lol, managing 50calories then I need to come off for about 10minutes.


----------



## nWo

Been getting 9-10 hours in since using melatonin and zinc picolinate before bed, fantastic stuff. I always have really random dreams and I always remember them really clearly.


----------



## OVOSZN

8-10 hours.


----------



## ryda

Got 6 last night lol about right for me


----------



## armor king

Not enough


----------



## Uncle Albert

6-8 is plenty for me otherwise I feel more tired of i over sleep if that makes sense


----------



## Alex6534

During the week I get about 6, in bed between 11/11.30 and up at 5.30am mon-fri. Saturday I'll make up for it and get about 9/10, bed for 11 an sleep until 8/9 and Saturday I'll get about 8 since I'm up at 7. Every day travelling 40 minutes on the train and back so occasionally get 30 minutes here/there


----------



## miketipping

2 hours if im lucky i have always suffered with insomnia which aint to great :cursing:


----------



## Phil D

7-8 is the sweet spot for me but i think consistency is important. If I'm sleeping 6 hours one night and 9 the next i feel like [email protected]


----------



## sigarner

I try to get between 7 and 8 a night but over the past few years my sleep has become broken. I must wake up about 5-6 times a night, sometimes for an hour or so but mainly for a couple of minutes.


----------



## sigarner

Phil D said:


> 7-8 is the sweet spot for me but i think consistency is important. If I'm sleeping 6 hours one night and 9 the next i feel like [email protected]


This! I'm up at 6.30 for work, regardless of how much sleep I get I always feel tired at work. This might be bordeum setting in mind!


----------



## Phil D

sigarner said:


> This! I'm up at 6.30 for work, regardless of how much sleep I get I always feel tired at work. This might be bordeum setting in mind!


My partner averages 5.5 hours/night during the week but because its consistent it seems to be alright


----------



## sigarner

Phil D said:


> My partner averages 5.5 hours/night during the week but because its consistent it seems to be alright


Think my lying in at the weekends doesn't help matters.


----------



## imz88

Sleep like a baby. 8hrs usually


----------



## FelonE1

imz88 said:


> Sleep like a baby. 8hrs usually


You wake up every 4hrs for a bottle ?


----------



## imz88

FelonE said:


> You wake up every 4hrs for a bottle ?


Haha get my lass to bring me a casein shake


----------



## FelonE1

imz88 said:


> Haha get my lass to bring me a casein shake


Sweet lol


----------



## nickdutch

7-9 hours in bed, but whose to say how much of that is actually asleep? Some suggest that you need to be in bed by 10 Pm in order for the body to heal effectively. Dunno how much truth there is in that though


----------



## Alanricksnape

I get about 5-7 hours sleep per night on average. Would love to get more but too many things to do and not enough hours in the day.


----------



## zyphy

was having insomnia at the beginning of my cycle, seems to have settled down. getting a solid 8-9hrs now


----------



## baida

8 hours and i feel great all day


----------



## FelonE1

About 5 these days


----------



## Frandeman

Sleep is a waste of time

If you live 80 years

You will sleep 30 of those....


----------



## jonny_gt

usually 6ish when on prep as up early for cardio, rest of the year good 7/8


----------



## Bora

probably 6hrs, but wake up a few times through the night for some reason


----------



## nickynoo

In up a t 6 gym then home 8.30 sleep couple of hours up work Finnish 6 gym home 9 bed that sorts me right out ANC bin doing that for the past 3 years...


----------



## godspeed

Aim for 8 hours but never happens. Sleep pattern has been all over the shot recently though


----------



## corymgainz

I get about 5-7 up at 5am for work plus you have to take in consideration the people who are saying minimal sleep is fine, sleep when you're dead ect.. lol in most cases probably have non physical jobs because when I get home from a 13hour day grafting on site then to get home walk the dogs cook more meals down a pre workout then smash gym

3 hours sleep seriously doesn't do me no justice, if you can do this there is no need to debate with me over this I will admit it your a beast aha.


----------



## Dan94

nickdutch said:


> 7-9 hours in bed, but whose to say how much of that is actually asleep? Some suggest that you need to be in bed by 10 Pm in order for the body to heal effectively. Dunno how much truth there is in that though


Lmao


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Dan94 said:


> Lmao


Bros everywhere


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Depends what im cycling. Currently on test,tren mast with dnp. My body wants 11+ hours of sleep but my mind only seems to want 5/6 hours :confused1:


----------



## gregstm

Week days 7h and 6 hours weekends coz I working everyday but Im on tren so I should be happy I can sleep that much anyway


----------



## Omen669

5-6 lately, sometimes less.. Need to get more!


----------



## Dannyy

not enough :sleeping:


----------



## Jboy67

Enough sleep to wake up with a hard on

Wohooo...


----------



## FelonE1

Got 4 last night and 4 the night before


----------



## PaulB

I get between 6 and 8 hours. I stopped training for almost a year and used to sleep straight through. Now I'm back in the gym I wake up minimum twice a night.


----------



## MyronGainz

generally around 6hrs, I'm hoping to start functioning with less ideally 4-5hrs. It would open up the day a little more to get stuff done. Any supps which could help except for caffeine??


----------



## captain pancake

MyronGainz said:


> generally around 6hrs, I'm hoping to start functioning with less ideally 4-5hrs. It would open up the day a little more to get stuff done. Any supps which could help except for caffeine??


I've found cocaine and ecstasy to be very effective


----------



## welbeck

I tended to wake up with the light which drives me nuts so I tried wearing an eye mask I got from a flight a few months ago and I'm now sleeping till 7-8 every morning. Sorted


----------



## ptirobo69

aim for 8 hours every night, if less say 6 hours im feeling tired in the morning


----------



## Archaic

Only women need 8+ hours sleep.


----------



## Benchbum

8+ on high carbs in a surplus

2-3 dieting


----------



## vinoboxer

Having been woken up by the girlfriend every morning at 6:15 am for the past week, it made me realise that I can only function on 7-8hours!!


----------



## Taylor7

Hello Kristina, hope you're well. After workout, your whole body has fatigue, hence you will need more time to rest your muscles and 8 hours sleep is good enough. When you go to sleep at 8 or 9 you wake up at 6. Sometimes you will be waking up at 4 and have a lot of energy to boost your journey. I have the same feeling as well. The key is to sleep early so that you can wake up early and you get a long journey in front of you. 12-15 hours per day to enjoy is fair enough.


----------



## engllishboy

4-5 normal, 10+ after a couple zopi


----------



## chelios

6 hours ish.

I wake up at 5am for work, get in about 8 after the gym. I wish I could train myself or there was something which helped me feel better on 5 hours sleep. It would give me some more time to myself after the kids go to sleep.


----------



## MBR

5 hours a night no matter how tired I am. Been like this for years.


----------



## Frost_uk

Usually 7-8 hours but sometimes 9+, mostly on a gym night I will go to bed earlier....say 21:30 then get up around 06:30-7am


----------



## ancient_loyal

Around 7 usually

Anything less than 6 and I'm no good to anybody


----------



## karbonk

DanishM said:


> Heavy insomnia here! I want to get 8-9 hours, but realistically I'm getting 4-5 hours sleep a day and then more in the weekends (10-12hrs)


that's not heavy, I get 2 hours a night if I am lucky !! I have insomnia !


----------



## R1john

AlexB18 said:


> I have twins so jobs need doing around the house before I even think about food let alone sleep :lol: I get 7 if im lucky most of the time its closer to 5 but I do get up at 5am to train so that's part of the reason


we r expecting twins sound like hard work lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I sometimes sleep during the day...after a night shift


----------

